

Ask HN: What software do you use for graphics in mobile games? - FreeRadical

I was wondering what software packages are used to create the graphics in games like 'Angry Birds' and 'Plants vs Zombies'...and what are the common software packages people use for this?
======
davidw
Since it's available for Nokia, that means it's either J2ME, or Symbian, so
either Java or C++.

~~~
towndrunk
I think the OP is asking about graphics software not the development
environment. That said, I think they are using the most common tools out
there. Photoshop and Illustrator.

------
starkfist
Illustrator and Photoshop.

